# choosing between socket 1155 and 1150



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

hi guys.

i want to upgrade my rig but i am not sure if keep my socket 1155 or upgrade to socket 1150,
can someone help?


if i keep the 1155 this is what i want to get

MAXIMUS V FORMULA or SABERTOOTH Z77
intel i7 3770k


and if i upgrade to 1150 this one

MAXIMUS VI EXTREME
i7-4770K


----------



## Frick (Feb 25, 2014)

Why do you want to upgrade? If anything the GPU is getting "old".


----------



## RCoon (Feb 25, 2014)

Frick said:


> Why do you want to upgrade? If anything the GPU is getting "old".


 
This.
Your CPU is ballin' and will likely last another few years
Better to spend that monies on an equally lovable GPU.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 25, 2014)

Trying not to state the obvious, but if your "upgrading" would you not want to at least go Haswell?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

there is not too much difference in the performance between Hasswell and Ivy bridge
haswell had less overclocking ability

Haswell averages 10+% faster .... but Ivy overclocks about 6% more.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

GPU will be upgrade after i decide if i upgrade or not


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 25, 2014)

You've got a problem here.  The CPU you're using now only is bested by having an unlocked one.  In my opinion, not worth spending more money on.  If the upgrade itch has hit you this hard you're already doomed to spend too much money.

The only way I'd change the rig in your signature is with a new GPU.  The 580 is nice, but the 7xx series is nicer.  You might actually see some improvement with a GPU upgrade.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

i want to upgrade also because i want a fresh motherboard i owner a asus p8p67 and i think its time to move on


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

my plan is to upgrade motherboard, GPU and CPU, and as i said if i keep the 1155 than i would like this

MAXIMUS V FORMULA or SABERTOOTH Z77
intel i7 3770k

but nor sure which one between
MAXIMUS V FORMULA or SABERTOOTH Z77


p.s
i am ready to spend 1.500 euro or more if i have to


----------



## RCoon (Feb 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> i want to upgrade also because i want a fresh motherboard i owner a asus p8p67 and i think its time to move on


 
Just buy a decent Z77 MoBo then?

Sabertooth gets my vote, though I recommend Haswell Z87 over Ivy Z77 if you're even going to bother spending money.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 25, 2014)

Yea just find a descent Z77 and keep the 3770K . You will gain some advantages but not ground breaking


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

Z87-DELUXE?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

what would do recommend


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd upgrade the GPU first then wait for Haswell refresh.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90534091/gainward-geforce-gtx760.asp


http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90513525/gainward-geforce-gtx770.asp


http://www.computeruniverse.net/gro...0001069&navigate=1&props_groupfilter=30001069


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

i found the one...

she is the one 

*Grafikkarte EVGA Nvidia® GeForce™ GTX770 2 GB GDDR5-RAM PCIe x16 DVI, HDMI™, DisplayPort*


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 25, 2014)

Frick said:


> Why do you want to upgrade? If anything the GPU is getting "old".





RCoon said:


> This.
> Your CPU is ballin' and will likely last another few years
> Better to spend that monies on an equally lovable GPU.



If your goal is gaming, I agree with these two shenanigans. I doubt you need to over clock your CPU to get decent performance and even with a non-k CPU, don't you get a couple bins on the turbo to at least get you something like 4 or 4.2Ghz? I'm also pretty sure you can tell modern ASUS boards to run turbo on all cores, which could help itself too.

Either way, I think there is enough you can do to get away with waiting a little while before choosing to ditch your CPU/Mobo.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> i want to upgrade my rig but i am not sure if keep my socket 1155 or upgrade to socket 1150,
> can someone help?
> ...





if you do upgrade to the 1150, sell me your 3770k for cheap, eh?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 25, 2014)

Mussels said:


> if you do upgrade to the 1150, sell me your 3770k for cheap, eh?


 
It's a non K /sadface


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 25, 2014)

he doesnt have 3770K he has only non K version.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2014)

night.fox said:


> he doesnt have 3770K he has only non K version.





well, he can just GIVE it to me then. problem solved! 


i only just upgraded to this non k i5, and its amazeballs compared to my old thuban hex core.


----------



## arskatb (Feb 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> MAXIMUS V FORMULA or SABERTOOTH Z77
> intel i7 3770k



i will vote mvf


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe go for the 1155 and 3770k since on the 3770k the voltage regulator is not on the CPU die and the chip cooler and can be overclocked better than the 4770k.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2014)

There is no point in getting a new board with a NON k chip if the current board works fine.


----------



## arskatb (Feb 25, 2014)

sandy is better for oc then ivy,  need good cooling system when oc ivy over 4,7, haswell can go 4,5 with good cooling system,
ivy and haswell both has same problem and those are; bad contact between processor and heat spreader, second; thermal compound is of poor quality


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

Wouldn't be a problem give you my CPU, just that I live faraway from you 

The cooling system it's not a problem at all, I own a water one, and I am pretty sure could handle a good
Overclock

I said many times if I change motherboard I change CPU too

I won't never give 600€ or 700€ for a GPU even if I can afford it, it's absurd

Btw I just decided,,,,

Maximus v formula

Intel i7 3770k

Geforce gtx 770

_*Please learn to use the edit or quote buttons.*_


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Btw I just decided,,,,
> 
> Maximus v formula
> 
> ...


good.        btw, you can just edit your reply.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 25, 2014)

night.fox said:


> btw, you can just edit your reply



Take this advice OP, please.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks...
You are right I could edit my reply


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 25, 2014)

Knoxx, Just wait for Haswell-E. Your CPU is fine, your video card should be the first thing upgraded. Then wait until haswell-e comes out with ddr4. (Q3 2014). This will give you time to save up because entry into x99 platform is going to be high.

Literally by the time you have this installed and running an entire new platform will be released with new Quad Channel DDR 4 and new CPUs on a New chipset.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

I will wait


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 25, 2014)

I understand the desire for OP to upgrade, but that 3770 is perfectly good for gaming.  All you needed was a new GPU.  3770 is still plenty powerful to push a new GPU in 6 or 7 series.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

Now that I have almost everything clear, 

Which of this GPU would be ok?

Here links 
http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90534091/gainward-geforce-gtx760.asp


http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90513525/gainward-geforce-gtx770.asp


http://www.computeruniverse.net/gro...0001069&navigate=1&props_groupfilter=30001069


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 25, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I understand the desire for OP to upgrade, but that 3770 is perfectly good got gaming.  All you needed was a new GPU.  3770 is still plenty powerful to push a new GPU in 6 or 7 series.


not only 6 or 7 series. even 290's. my 3770k at stock is running with 2 r9 290's without any problem. 3770 and 3770k is same cpu just without oc capability. so i really dont know why OP wants to upgrade.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok ok guys I got the point
No upgrades for the moment
Only  GPU will upgrade next week 


That's why I am here to ask for opinions, and tanks guys for all replays and comments


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 25, 2014)

The new haswell refresh is coming this April. Might wanna check them out when they arrive.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

i will be here wating for it


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now that I have almost everything clear,
> 
> Which of this GPU would be ok?



Either GTX770, 780, or 780ti. I have a hard time recommending ATI right now with their pricing scheme. Good cards, but hard for me to recommend. If you are going to water cool your cards. Try to get a reference based card so you can be sure there will be a waterblock built for the card.


----------



## Hood (Feb 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> Z87-DELUXE?


I love the Z87 Deluxe, and all the Z87 boards in general.  They seem to be a step above Z77 boards overall.  If I wasn't already running a P8Z77-V/3570K, I would have every excuse to upgrade.  If the Haswell doesn't OC quite as well, it makes up for it with a 10% advantage at stock speeds.  With a $100 AIO water cooler you should be able to reach 4.3 GHz stable, not that far from the 4.5 GHz I get on Ivy with an H100.  The other amenities Z87 brings (more SATA 6GB/s, more USB 3.0, better onboard audio on some) make it worth going for.


----------



## Vario (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't really believe its a 10% advantage.  People throw a number between 5 and 10% out all the time but it only seems to show up in file manipulation, rendering, or synthetic benchmarks.  

At any rate it doesn't show up on games, just the things above.  The frame rate for gaming is nearly exactly the same between the 2700k 3770k and 4770k at identical clocks.  Haswell is mostly just ivy + better igp + better imc + more sata III 6gbps


sources:
1. http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Proces...erformance-and-Architecture/Clock-Clock-Sandy
2. http://wccftech.com/intel-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-haswell-graphics-compared-10-difference-average/
3. http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1164


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

as ZenZimZaliben and Devon68 said, better wait for the  Haswell-E


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 25, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> there is not too much difference in the performance between Hasswell and Ivy bridge
> haswell had less overclocking ability
> 
> Haswell averages 10+% faster .... but Ivy overclocks about 6% more.



Coming from someone who owns both platforms, yes Haswell OCs less but due to higher IPC performs better at lower clocks than Ivy Bridge, and the platform supports features not found on Ivy Bridge so, if I were to pick between the two I would go with Haswell.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2014)

No need for any upgrade. What is wrong with your current motherboard?

I'd leave the rest of your system the way it is, get a better GPU.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

erocker said:


> No need for any upgrade. What is wrong with your current motherboard?
> 
> I'd leave the rest of your system the way it is, get a better GPU.



nothing wrong with my motherboard, i was maybe paranoid, as you know when you have a rig and you care 
about it like i do you always want to have the best on it, about the gpu that is what everybody is saying to change it, just that 
i have to choose between gainward 770 phantom or evga 770 and its hard the decision...


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2014)

It is a tough decision! lol. That phantom looks awesome, but I like evga's customer service. You really cant go wrong with either card.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

erocker said:


> It is a tough decision! lol. That phantom looks awesome, but I like evga's customer service. You really cant go wrong with either card.



well here in germany customer service are not bad at all,
*Gainward GeForce GTX770 4GB GDDR5 *
*Phantom-Edition-334,- €*

Gainward GeForce GTX 780 3GB GDDR5 Phantom-Edition 447,- €


----------



## Vario (Feb 25, 2014)

Probably could mount some huge thick fans on that Phantom edition.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

Vario said:


> Probably could mount some huge thick fans on that Phantom edition.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice card. Now you just need a waterblock for it.

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist

Oh wow, that is a crazy heatsink/fan. Very nice.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 25, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Nice card. Now you just need a waterblock for it.
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist
> 
> Oh wow, that is a crazy heatsink/fan. Very nice.



i found everythin what i needed, thanks for the link, tomorow i will order it


----------



## FireFox (Feb 26, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Nice card. Now you just need a waterblock for it.
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist
> 
> Oh wow, that is a crazy heatsink/fan. Very nice.


I wanted get the gainward but when I
Went to the pc's shop surprise, many of the part of tha card are plastics so
Nothing to do!!!

I ordered the
*EVGA GeForce GTX770 4.0 GB OC High End Grafikkarte *


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree that the GPU is what should be prioritized. It's the only part that's really holding your system back and causing a bottleneck. You don't seem to be listening to that though, so.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 26, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> I agree that the GPU is what should be prioritized. It's the only part that's really holding your system back and causing a bottleneck. You don't seem to be listening to that though, so.


You're right, I learned the lesson and that's why I am upgrading my GPU, I already ordered it!!!!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 26, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> You're right, I learned the lesson and that's why I am upgrading my GPU, I already ordered it!!!!



No, he is not right. He is condescending.  Frag Maniac did you even read the thread before posting?


----------



## Slizzo (Feb 28, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> i want to upgrade also because i want a fresh motherboard i owner a asus p8p67 and i think its time to move on



My P8P67 V Pro is soldiering on admirably in my system. Only thing I'd want to do is get another 780 and possibly grab a 3770k on the cheap as I could use the extra threads. I agree with the rest, forget about upgrading the CPU and motherboard and just get a better GPU.

Crap, saw later that you are getting GPU.

GTX770 is nice. I would have gone for a 780 or 780Ti personally, but you certainly are getting better performance out of that new GPU than your old one.


----------



## redeye (Feb 28, 2014)

a i3-4330 and a gtx680amp! due to the pcie3.0 enablement on the i3 haswells via h87, is almost-very close to all you need. (i so want to test out a 4770k... but $350, depressing. and for that matter a 780Ti...)


----------

